

Ask YC: Is the site slow or is it just me? - hollywoodcole

Is the slow or is it just me?
======
pg
The site was slow. I restarted the server, and it seems to be faster now.

We're trying to figure out what the cause of the problem is. It could be
simply that we've crossed the threshold of traffic that our hardware/sw can
comfortably handle, in which case we need to find and fix whatever the current
bottleneck is.

Or it could be that something changed. We're getting requests in a new
pattern. More anon.

~~~
brianr
I seem to be getting logged out more frequently than usual (i.e. once a day;
it used to be never). Perhaps that would explain the higher amount of
anonymous requests?

~~~
soundsop
I read _more anon_ as _more soon_. But I haven't seen the word anon used
outside of Shakespeare. So, either pg will be providing more information soon
or there are more anonymous requests ;)

------
lpgauth
I haven't been around for a long time but why is this on the front page? I'm
sure they know when it's slow... Anyways, I feel like those Ask YC are over
used. I appreciate when they are about technical or startup related questions
but just asking if the site is slow is stupid... Anyways, my 2 cents.

You may karma me down.

~~~
shaunxcode
I find the issue interesting because the software the site is running on is
interesting. If it was just phpbb lagging what ever, but as that is not the
case I am intrigued to see the solution they come up with. (even if it is just
"more hardware"). I haven't noticed slow down as much as links that go nowhere
(like when you click on more at the bottom of the page occasionally it tells
me the link is expired..)

------
mhb
<http://www.slowforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

~~~
chengmi
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slowforeveryoneorjustme.c...](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/slowforeveryoneorjustme.com)

~~~
xirium
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fdownforeveryo...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fdownforeveryoneorjustme.com%2Fslowforeveryoneorjustme.com)

~~~
nose
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/validator.w3.org/?uri=htt...](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/validator.w3.org/?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fdownforeveryoneorjustme.com%2Fslowforeveryoneorjustme.com)

~~~
xirium
I've been outclassed. You win.

------
zenlinux
I haven't noticed too much slowness lately...but I am guessing the web
application's user sessions have been reset a few times over the past two
days, as I keep having to log in even though my browser cookies are enabled
correctly.

